# Should I fix my Animal Crossing CF?



## D Man 83 (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay so the disc stop working should I get a disc cleaner and fix it or just leave it alone?


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I think you should. The cleaner's only ten dollars here in Canada, and it could also help you if your other discs stop working.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

Well yes... That's pretty obvious.


----------



## easpa (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, you should fix it.


----------



## Clown Town (Dec 8, 2009)

ithinkthatyouneedtolivenupbrahandeatsomecakebeforepostingstupidtopics

raeg


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 8, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ithinkthatyouneedtolivenupbrahandeatsomecakebeforepostingstupidtopics
> 
> raeg


Whattheheck?

What the heck?


----------



## Conor (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, you will want to play it again eventually.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 8, 2009)

Fix it. Play it. Love it.


----------



## lightningbolt (Dec 9, 2009)

Might as well Fix it, i mean after all, you bought it


----------



## DashS (Dec 14, 2009)

do it 
just do it


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Toats :3


----------



## D Man 83 (Dec 14, 2009)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Toats :3


what?


----------



## DashS (Dec 15, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think he means totally 
next time try not to type with your moutful j  
lol


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 19, 2009)

DashS said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd fix it. Therefore, if one of your other discs goes into the same state of malfunction, you can fix it.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 23, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Okay so the disc stop working should I get a disc cleaner and fix it or just leave it alone?


Yes


----------



## Kirbydlx (Dec 23, 2009)

fix it


----------



## Jmclark (Dec 27, 2009)

Obviously.


----------

